# Old River Perdido Key



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished a dock on Old River at a buddy's house last night :letsparty ... got there around 10 PM , fished for about 2 hours , LOTS of Trout (Mostly White) , and a few NICE slot Reds :clap ... they were reefin' all around the lights , where the bait was ... Outcast was closed at just after 8 o'clock last night , so I used DOA's because I didn't have any live bait , and I left my baitnet in the garage :banghead ... no pics last night ( forgot the camera too ) , but I'm going again in a few minutes WITH my camera , so I'll have pics if it's good again :letsparty ... Coldfront looks like it's helped , hope it continues :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's :clap Maybe you'll get into them again tonight.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was too windy from the North tonight I guess , wasn't as good as last night ... a few more Trout and some rat Reds , all of which we let go ... the crab traps were about half full though :letsparty ... Chilly tonight :clap


----------

